# 1P-FU im IT-Netz



## Solaris (5 Mai 2008)

Wie kann ich in einem IT-Netz einen einphasigen FU ohne Trafo ordnungsgemäß installieren?

Vielen Dank für Tips


----------



## TommyG (6 Mai 2008)

Imho

kein Prob, Du gehst ja mit den drei Phasen mit geschirmter Leitung an den Motor, der liegt auf PE mit seinem Gehäuse, die FU Einangsseite liegt auf einer überwachten Phase. 

Motorschadensüberwachung kann der FU meist auch intern...

Brauchst Du nur eine kleine Leistung, oder warum nimmst du nen 1- phasigen?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## vierlagig (6 Mai 2008)

TommyG schrieb:


> die FU Einangsseite liegt auf einer überwachten Phase.



und das andere? das ist doch gerade das verwirrende und verzwickte an der Elektrik, mit einem Draht kannste nischts anfangen und zweehe kannste vertauschen ... wenn du mit einer Phase und der Erde...mehr bietet dir ein IT-System ja nicht... auf den FU gehst, hast du ständig einen Erdschlußfehler und der nächste, der an eine andere, als die von dir verwendete Phase langt, liegt vorm Schaltschrank - na schönen dank auch!


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2008)

Also im Prinzip kann man da nur einen einzigen Tip geben:

*RTFM*

Sicherlich gibt es ein paar grundsätzliche Sachen, aber schluss endlich hängt es immer vom Hersteller ab,
ob, und mit welchen Bedingungen der FU in einem IT-Netz zu betreiben ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (6 Mai 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> *RTFM*



soweit, so gut, aber wenn nur 3/1 400V zur Verfügung stehen, bekommst du IMHO damit einphasig ohne das IT-System auszuhebeln nix hin, es sei denn du baust nen Trafo ein


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2008)

Punkt 1:
Wo steht das es in einem (diesem) IT-Netz keinen "N" gibt?

Punkt 2:
Was unterscheidet einen 1-Phasigen FU in dem Fall von einem 3-Phasigen,
außer das der eine einen "N" benötigt und der andere nicht.

Also ist das einzige Problem die beim FU üblichen Ableitströme auszuhebeln/minimieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (6 Mai 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Punkt 1:
> Wo steht das es in einem (diesem) IT-Netz keinen "N" gibt?



ich frag mich, wie man mit ungeerdeten sternpunkt einen "neutralleiter" forcieren kann! 

also TT und TN nehmen jeweils den geerdeten sternpunkt für den "N" her

...damit sollte punkt 2 erstmal nach hinten verschoben sein...


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2008)

Was spricht dagegen,
den ungeerdeten Sternpunkt in einem IT-Netz als Neutralleiter herzunehmen.

Die Erdung im TN/TT Netz hat ja auch nur den einen Zweck im Fehlerfall einen Kurz/Erdschluss zu verursachen, ansonsten ist das eine im weitesten Sinne sinnlose Sache.

Also warum sollte der Sternpunkt im IT-Netz nicht "Neutral" sein,
auch wenn dieser natürlich nicht geerdet sein darf/kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Solaris (7 Mai 2008)

@MSB Wo ist da im  IT-Netz ein N-Leiter?

Bei der Definition eines IT-Netzes ist der Neutralpunkt nirgends weitergeführt. Da die Phasen im IT-Netz nur gleichmäßig belastet werden dürfen wird sich wohl der Einsatz von einphasigen Verbrauchern verbieten, also bleibt nur Trafo oder 3P-FU. Unsere Maschinen haben aber standardmäßig nur einen 1P-FU.


----------



## HaeM (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Netz ausschaut, aber auf jeden Fall kann ein IT-Netz auch mit N-Leiter am umgeerdeten Sternpunkt ausgeführt sein. Auch eine ungleichmäßige Belastung stellt dann kein Problem dar.

Siehe auch Foto, oder in der DIN VDE 0100 Teil 310.

lg
HaeM


----------



## Solaris (7 Mai 2008)

@HaeM danke für die Grafik, die Bilder die ich gesehen habe waren ohne N gezeichnet.

Problem: wir haben eine Maschine mit 1P-FU in Frankreich stehen, dort raucht regelmäßig der FU ab, jetzt haben die Franzosen gesagt sie hätten ein IT-Netz und die dortige Werksvertretung des FU-Herstellers hat gemeint das geht so nicht. Wie das IT-Netz vor Ort aussieht (N oder nicht N) weiß ich nicht. Warum verbietet der Hersteller des FU dann den Betrieb  im IT-Netz wenn da ein N-Leiter wäre und die Spannungslage konstant ist/sein soll? Die deutsche Werksvertretung hat uns auch bestätigt das ihr 1P-FU  nicht im IT-Netz einsetzbar ist. Was soll ich mir nu  darunter vorstellen?




@MSB  habe den Begriff "RTFM" erstmal ergoogl müssen, war aber nicht die Lösung für mein Problem, jetzt weiß ich aber wenigstens was RTFM heißt:idea:


----------



## HaeM (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ein Neutralleiter sollte vorhanden sein, denn sonst wäre ein Betrieb des FU so wie von euch geplant ja gar nicht möglich.
Ich denke, das Problem liegt wie bereits von MSB angesprochen an den Ableitströmen im integrierten Netz(EMV)filter des FU.

Siehe Foto.

Bei ersten Erdschluß im  IT-Netz löst das Überstromschutzorgan ja nicht aus, dann liegen am Y-Kondensator beide Phasen an, das mag er nichtso...

Lösung: Trenntrafo mit geerdetem Sternpunkt auf der Sekundärseite vor dem FU oder ein FU der mit dem IT-Netz kann. Es gibt auch welche wo man die Kondensatoren wegschalten(abklemmen) kann.

Bei Frankreichanlagen verwenden wir immer einen Trenntrafo...

lg
Haem


----------



## Solaris (7 Mai 2008)

Das ist doch mal eine einleuchtende Begründung. Dafür ein großes Lob und vielen Dank. Jetzt habe auch ich die Problematik im IT-Netz verstanden.

:s12:


----------



## TommyG (7 Mai 2008)

Sorry,

mit einphasig meinte ich zweiphasig, also 230V Phase gegen Phase. So kenn ich das von Bayer. allerdings hatten dort sogar 100W Laborlüfter nen 'echten' FU.. also drei rein/ raus. 

Was ein Problem geben könnte ist, das im Ausgang diverse Frequenzen per C gegen PE ableitet werden. Nicht das dies Probs mit dem IT gibt !?!?!?

Gretz, tom


----------

